# smart car, can you tow one??



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, I’m thinking of getting a Smart Car, but!!! Can you tow one YES OR NO ???
Apparently if you tow a Smart Car you could burn out the gearbox???

H E L P !!!

Phil & Anne


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I tow one quite successfully to Spain and back and have not had any gearbox problems. Just make sure that the transmission is in N, not 0 as that will cause you problems. Push the Smart onto the tow bar of the motorhome so you know that it is in Neutral.

You will find life is much easier when you have a Smart to nip out in, no problems with parking. Great little cars, I have had one since 2001 and at the moment use it more than my BMW or my wife's Mercedes.

Just make sure you use a braked A Frame and you won't have any problems with the law.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

YES...... i towed one for three years no problem i know people who,s smart cars have done more miles being towed than actually driven so just hook it on and tow.i have a trailer now only reason i got new model smart and the cost i was quoted for fitting a piece of angle on to smart was to expensive so i bought a trailer instead. oh ps i have a good complete a-frame for sale in adverts. ha ha


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

williamb said:


> YES...... i towed one for three years no problem i know people who,s smart cars have done more miles being towed than actually driven so just hook it on and tow.i have a trailer now only reason i got new model smart and the cost i was quoted for fitting a piece of angle on to smart was to expensive so i bought a trailer instead. oh ps i have a good complete a-frame for sale in adverts. ha ha


Hi Willam, i went to mercedes and the sales men sad not to tow it ?? could it be because its New09?? and not good for towing??? i will try and find out!!!!
Thank you Phil


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

any sales person from merc will tell you that you can not tow because they do not want to commit themselves like the other person says as long as you make sure that the car is in neutral you will be fine just ask anyone who tows one have they had trouble with gear box and i bet you are hard pressed to fined one and if you do happen to fined one how do they know towing the car caused the failure.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Phil & Anne,
Many people tow Smarts and I haven't heard any adverse comments yet.

A friend has one for sale complete with Car-A-Tow in Surrey if your interested.

PM me and I will give you his phone number.

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 2007 OK after that they have a different gearbox so its a no

Thats what I was told by a smart salesman

Loddy

PS I have one and I shall be towing it


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

like i said sales men will not commit remember thats what they said about pre new smart oh no you can not tow and look what happened every time you see a motorhome it has a smart attached to the back so so much for their no how. lets face it all they want to do is sell you one my old granny problely new more about them than they do.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a new model Smart and it tows perfectly. The only difference in the gearbox between the new and older versions is that it is now 5 speed instead of 6 speed. Any manual gearbox can be towed and the Smart has a manual gearbox with an automated electronic changing mechanism.
Hope you are not buying the new model Smart for ecomnomy as you will be disappointed. Whilst they have sorted some of the cruder aspects of the old model such as gear change, throttle lag and ventilation, the new model is sanitised with no kick from the turbo and no lovely noise when you hit the throttle.
Having said that I love it.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a 2008 Smart and it tows perfect.
One reason Merc sales don't like you towing a Smart is the mileometer does not register when towed.


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

philelektra said:


> Hi all, I'm thinking of getting a Smart Car, but!!! Can you tow one YES OR NO ???
> Apparently if you tow a Smart Car you could burn out the gearbox???
> 
> H E L P !!!
> ...


Hi Phil & Anne i towed one everywhere for a year, including my trip to Spain and Morocco. It towed very well and it was a great little car the only draw back i found was in Spain and Morocco mechanical knowledge of them was very limited and tyres were hard to get and expensive. So for the last two years we have towed a new model fiat panda, The tyres are half the price of the smart tyres mechanical knowledge more widespread and cheaper servicing. Just as economical as our smart and the bonus is it is a four seater also as easy to tow
regards pedrob1


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hi grrey*



GerryD said:


> I have a new model Smart and it tows perfectly. The only difference in the gearbox between the new and older versions is that it is now 5 speed instead of 6 speed. Any manual gearbox can be towed and the Smart has a manual gearbox with an automated electronic changing mechanism.
> Hope you are not buying the new model Smart for ecomnomy as you will be disappointed. Whilst they have sorted some of the cruder aspects of the old model such as gear change, throttle lag and ventilation, the new model is sanitised with no kick from the turbo and no lovely noise when you hit the throttle.
> Having said that I love it.


Hi Gerry, thank you for the info, I am buying a new one 09 I pick it up
next week!!! could you tell me what I need to tow it?? Do I have to have a specael part on the front to tow it?? i've never towed before??
Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil,
You will need a towbar for your motorhome and an A Frame for your Smarty. We used Towtal near Stoke on Trent:
www.towtal.co.uk
There are lots of other suppliers such as Chris Cox, Tow-a-Car etc. We were pleased with the service from Towtal and their prices are in the same area as others. Personally I would not advocate a used A Frame for a DIY setup and believe that for safety they should always be professionally installed. That way you can be reassured that the A frame mounts are correct and that the brakes and electrics are correctly fitted.
Gerry


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*Hi Gerry*



GerryD said:


> Phil,
> You will need a towbar for your motorhome and an A Frame for your Smarty. We used Towtal near Stoke on Trent:
> www.towtal.co.uk
> There are lots of other suppliers such as Chris Cox, Tow-a-Car etc. We were pleased with the service from Towtal and their prices are in the same area as others. Personally I would not advocate a used A Frame for a DIY setup and believe that for safety they should always be professionally installed. That way you can be reassured that the A frame mounts are correct and that the brakes and electrics are correctly fitted.
> Gerry


I have been led to believe, they have been illegal in most EU countries for over 12 months and I was told that they will be illegal in this country from somewhere around 1st May 09. After that if you want to tow a car behind a motorhome it will have to be on a proper trailer.???

thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## 111764 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Hi Gerry*



philelektra said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Phil,
> ...


Hi Phil i have never had any legal problems towing in Europe or Morocco it seems if they see that you have the proper towing setup braked A frame etc, also i recon the car is more stable on the road than it is tied up on a trailer, and i have met more French motohomers towing cars with A frames in the last two winters regards Pedrob1


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I have been led to believe, they have been illegal in most EU countries for over 12 months and I was told that they will be illegal in this country from somewhere around 1st May 09. After that if you want to tow a car behind a motorhome it will have to be on a proper trailer.???


Can I ask your source of misinformation?

There are LOTS of people who are anti A frames and will always report the negativity angles and never the plus points. I don't know why they do it.
Rather than opening yet another lengthy heated debate on A frames, I suggest you use the search facilty on this website.
Personally, I have towed a Smart for over 10,000 miles without any problems, legal or mechanical. I have had A frames from Towtal and Chris Cox and can recommend both suppliers. 
If you do decide to go the trailer route, check the MGW and max towing capacity of your van. You may find the trailer puts you over weight.
Also you will need extra space to keep your trailer, both on and off site when you are using the Smart.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------

